# Murder Mystery Weekend



## IrishGunner (8 Oct 2008)

Looking to do some different for a weekend break out of Dublin

Been to most of the well know cities & towns and villages throughout Ireland and looking at maybe doing a murder Mystery weekend for Mr & Miss Gunner

Anyone done these are they worth it and anyone got any recommendations etc

Thanks


----------



## paddi22 (8 Oct 2008)

My friend did one through a company called poshfizz(?!) and said it was fantastic. She did think it might depend on the group you were with, but she said her group all got into character and had a great night.


----------



## raindog (9 Oct 2008)

some years ago my wife did a murder mystery in rynville house hotel in connemara she said it was great crack might be worth a google to see if they still do it


----------



## MrMan (9 Oct 2008)

There is one in killarney 31st october saw it on gifts.ie looks interesting was half thinking of giving  it a go for a different weekend away.


----------



## Jock04 (9 Oct 2008)

Go to Paris for the weekend.

The butler did it anyway.


----------



## IrishGunner (9 Oct 2008)

Jock04 said:


> Go to Paris for the weekend.
> 
> The butler did it anyway.



Been there numerous times and its not always been the Butler

Need to check out Kinnity Castle think they do one also and always wanted to stay in castle


----------



## 0141607 (9 Oct 2008)

Have never been on a murder mystery weekend but they look like good craic. I did a quick google and found this site

http://www.murdermysteryireland.com


----------



## SunshineSupe (10 Oct 2008)

We went to one a few years ago: the one we went to sounded promising, but it took something like 4 hours and got a bit boring at the end.

As they say, your mileage may vary....


----------



## WhoAmI (10 Oct 2008)

I was at one about six years ago. Unfortunately, I could only make it for the second night, so I arrived to find various stereotypical characters hamming it up in the biggest way imaginable, and as I hadn't met before most of the group of people I was coming down to see, I didn't really know who were the actors and who were members of the group getting into the spirit of things. I found the whole thing unfathomable and quite silly, but as always, that's just my opinion, which I'm entitled to and I know that lots of people think that they're great fun.


----------



## mvron (12 Oct 2008)

Have to agree with the last poster. Went on one of these things a few yrs ago with 6 friends. The actors ran the thing like a pantomime and a couple of the older male actors spent most of the weekend hitting on the female guests there. The fact that it was based around a murder mystery theme meant that our time was constantly interrupted with activities to do with the theme so the time we had to just relax and talk was limited. Finally, if it's over 2 days it can get pretty boring by the final day. We probably won't do a weekend like that again.


----------



## scals (31 Oct 2008)

I was at a hens weekend - a murder mystery.  It was great craic.  It was in Foxford in Mayo and the best value weekend I was ever on.  

We were picked up at the station.  2 nights b&b in a lovely hotel.  the murder mystery and a meal on the second day and then brought back to the hotel.

It was great.  the hen didn't know where she was going - she's a garda.  and she was marrying a garda the joke was on her.  she didn't know where she was going!!

Recommend it - enjoy!!


----------



## IrishGunner (16 Nov 2008)

Got back from the Foxford Murder Mystery and both myself and Miss gunner enjoyed it

Stayed in Downhill hotel in Ballina. They organised suit hire, although you can bring your own.They advise you of your character a week before you arrive
Then picked up and brought to Castle were it takes place. There were 28 persons in the group including a hen. Only one character was an actress. You introduced yourself to the other characters then the murder happens and you are brought down for dinner. Given envelopes with what you have to do. Then you have to work the room to get clues, gain money and solve the murder with clues given out by host & characters at regular times

Very entertaining only gripe is did not get wine with meal had to buy our own ,one glass one have done

It was different and a good night was had by all


----------



## extopia (16 Nov 2008)

Yeah, but... whodunnit?


----------



## IrishGunner (16 Nov 2008)

Turned out to be the character Miss Gunner was playing

Now doing hard time 

Dont know if its the same murderer all the time?


----------

